# Cricket keeper



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anyone use one of these and do they actually work?

Do you get any escapees? can they be used for small crickets and small locusts?

Finally got my 2 new Beardies and was wondering about these as I cant grab a hanful of them  and dont want any escaping :scared:

Lucky Reptile Kricket Keeper - Cricket Storing - SMALL on eBay (end time 03-Feb-11 13:09:00 GMT)

What do you keep your crickets and locusts in. How do you get them into viv without them running away


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Mine worked for a few days, then seemed to combust, and the crickets all got out. It took FOREVER to get rid of them all. The replacements were just as bad, so eventually it got thrown out.

I buy crickets in plastic containers, open one corner inside the cage and shake a few out. It takes a few seconds, and I haven't had any escape yet!


----------



## jennifer88 (Dec 18, 2010)

You could just keep the tubs of crickets in the fridge. This slows them right down so they last longer and you can pick them up etc without them jumping all over the place. Just take the lid off, whack however many you need in a sandwich bag or tub, add calcium/vitamins shake and serve!


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

We use a large cricket keeper and have had no problem at all with it, seemed to be a godsend to avoid having to catch them!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

EllesBelles said:


> Mine worked for a few days, then seemed to combust, and the crickets all got out. It took FOREVER to get rid of them all. The replacements were just as bad, so eventually it got thrown out.
> 
> I buy crickets in plastic containers, open one corner inside the cage and shake a few out. It takes a few seconds, and I haven't had any escape yet!


OMG my nightmare :scared:



jennifer88 said:


> You could just keep the tubs of crickets in the fridge. This slows them right down so they last longer and you can pick them up etc without them jumping all over the place. Just take the lid off, whack however many you need in a sandwich bag or tub, add calcium/vitamins shake and serve!


Yes thats the hard bit getting them into a bag to "shake" when they are so lively, the locusts the worse. Yuk give me the shivers :scared:

Didnt know you could keep them at a lower temperature. Dont think I like the idea of them in the fridge but would the shed be ok?



Rolosmum said:


> We use a large cricket keeper and have had no problem at all with it, seemed to be a godsend to avoid having to catch them!


gonna give it a try and hoprfully keep in shed. Do you use it for locusts too?

Thanks guys xxxx


----------



## jennifer88 (Dec 18, 2010)

The shed will be fine as long as it isn't freezing. If it's very cold they basically shut down, they look dead but if left in the warm they slowly come back round again. Makes it so much easier to handle them! Not sure how long they survive in the shut down state though.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

jennifer88 said:


> The shed will be fine as long as it isn't freezing. If it's very cold they basically shut down, they look dead but if left in the warm they slowly come back round again. Makes it so much easier to handle them! Not sure how long they survive in the shut down state though.


Aw thanks jennifer. No the shed isnt that cold and only buy a box at a time.

Not sure yet how many will get through with 2 baby beardies but I'm sure they wont be out there long


----------



## jennifer88 (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, I've heard of people getting through £20 of live food a week for just one baby! You will need to get a few tubs at a time at least. Young babies need to be fed as much as they can eat in 10-15 mins 2 or 3 times a day. So you will be getting through a huge amount weekly with 2 babies! Luckily I breed all my live food otherwise I would probably be bankrupt!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

jennifer88 said:


> Well, I've heard of people getting through £20 of live food a week for just one baby! You will need to get a few tubs at a time at least. Young babies need to be fed as much as they can eat in 10-15 mins 2 or 3 times a day. So you will be getting through a huge amount weekly with 2 babies! Luckily I breed all my live food otherwise I would probably be bankrupt!


*gulp* :lol::lol:

Yes have been feeding 3 times a day but at present they are only eating probably 6 each at a time.

Hopefully when they settle they will improve.

I've been dusting each feed....is that ok?

Also crickets or locusts preferential? Got both but hate those bloody locusts.

Got a few wax worms in there but they arent interested in them as also with veg.

Luckily got a supplier 2 mins down the road. But as you say probably save a bomb by breeding own


----------



## jennifer88 (Dec 18, 2010)

Best not to feed too many wax worms, they are all fat and no nutrition so should be a very occasional treat.
Dusting each feed is fine  (calcium 5 days and vitamin powder such as nutrobal 2 days) Either crickets or locusts are fine, they can become addicted to locusts and refuse anything else which can become quite expensive so stick with crickets if that's what you prefer. Best to have a varied diet so its good to get different things like locusts, morio worms and cockroaches to add in too. But crickets are a good staple feeder.

I'd look into breeding cockroaches if I were you. They are by far the best staple live feeder and beardies love them. Dubia roaches are the best in my opinion


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

jennifer88 said:


> Best not to feed too many wax worms, they are all fat and no nutrition so should be a very occasional treat.
> Dusting each feed is fine  (calcium 5 days and vitamin powder such as nutrobal 2 days) Either crickets or locusts are fine, they can become addicted to locusts and refuse anything else which can become quite expensive so stick with crickets if that's what you prefer. Best to have a varied diet so its good to get different things like locusts, morio worms and cockroaches to add in too. But crickets are a good staple feeder.
> 
> I'd look into breeding cockroaches if I were you. They are by far the best staple live feeder and beardies love them. Dubia roaches are the best in my opinion


Going to look at how to breed them :scared:

I have another problem/query....was told to put them on kitchen roll at this age and have read that if you leave the little critters in with them they may nibble the beardies at night  They keep running under the kitchen roll

Is this right and when can I put them on substrate?


----------



## jennifer88 (Dec 18, 2010)

Best not to have a loose substrate such as sand when they are young, I would wait until they are at least a year old if you do want to use it. For now though you don't have to use kitchen roll, floor tiles work well. You can get the self adhesive floor tiles from any DIY shop. They come in a wide range of patterns including some sandy stone effect ones that look quite good. 
I feed my beardies in a separate plastic tub, this way I can monitor exactly how much each is getting and know for sure that none are left in the vivs to nibble on the dragons! It would be a good idea for you to feed each of your babies individually in a separate tub so you can make sure the smaller one is definitely getting a fair share. Then you will just need to make sure that both are basking enough. If you notice one spending a lot of time in the cool end or being generally inactive then this is a sign that it is feeling bullied and be dominated by the other.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

jennifer88 said:


> Best not to have a loose substrate such as sand when they are young, I would wait until they are at least a year old if you do want to use it. For now though you don't have to use kitchen roll, floor tiles work well. You can get the self adhesive floor tiles from any DIY shop. They come in a wide range of patterns including some sandy stone effect ones that look quite good.
> I feed my beardies in a separate plastic tub, this way I can monitor exactly how much each is getting and know for sure that none are left in the vivs to nibble on the dragons! It would be a good idea for you to feed each of your babies individually in a separate tub so you can make sure the smaller one is definitely getting a fair share. Then you will just need to make sure that both are basking enough. If you notice one spending a lot of time in the cool end or being generally inactive then this is a sign that it is feeling bullied and be dominated by the other.


Yes really am not at ease with this kitchen roll. They both seem happy at present with basking. tend to spend the rest of the time up the top of the greenary ( read to keep it simple at this age) so apart from some rocka and a branch that is all they have in there.


----------



## WillowMyst (Jan 13, 2011)

I get my crickets in cardboard boxes So I put them in a Large Plastic box with small holes for air...... they all leave the cardboard box...and I put paper towel cardboards in for the crickets to hide. a few potatos for food and moisture and they are set.
I hand feed each beardie the crickets... as I have seen what a HUNGRY cricket can do to very young or weak beardies... not at all pretty.



jennifer88 said:


> Well, I've heard of people getting through £20 of live food a week for just one baby! You will need to get a few tubs at a time at least. Young babies need to be fed as much as they can eat in 10-15 mins 2 or 3 times a day. So you will be getting through a huge amount weekly with 2 babies! Luckily I breed all my live food otherwise I would probably be bankrupt!


I be thrilled if you have any hints on the best way to breed Crickets if that's what you are breeding? I have tried a few times but just never seems to work out......

Just curious, what are they getting on your side of the Pond for 1000 Large Crickets?? They just raised the prices at the on shop to $22USD. Normally, I used mail order but with the winter here on the East coast the poor things would freeze even with "next day air" I've lost a few shipments.

I personally like using Phoenix worms... great for beardies like the ones I have and get in since there is NO shell....

Any info. on Breeding Crickets you could give would be GREAT.


----------

